# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Alojar fotos em REEFFORUM

## Julio Macieira

Como isto de alojar fotos na net não é coisa acessivel a toda a gente, REEFFORUM disponibiliza a todos os seus membros essa opção em 2 passos.

Primeiro

Clique em "Galeria"


Segundo

Faça o "upload" das fotos que pretende


DIFICIL  :Admirado:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Foi aumentado o espaço atribuido a cada utilizador para alojamento de fotos.

Todo o membro de REEFFORUM pode dispor de um espaço de 10MB para alojamento de fotos no nosso servidor.

Relembramos que todo o sistema fica muito mais rápido se as fotos forem colocadas no nosso servidor, pois não necessita de ficar a espera de resposta de servidores de terceiros.

Caso pretenda uma pasta "exclusiva" para a colocação das suas fotos, deverá concorrer ao concurso *Foto do Mês **** CONCURSO ***** onde se poderá habilitar.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Solicitamos aos membros que escolham a respectiva categoria quando submeterem as vossas fotos.

A quando da fase do upload aparece uma opção para poderem escolher uma categoria, ou:

Fotos de aquarios
Fotos de Peixes
Fotos de Invertebrados
Etc....



Escolham a categoria correcta e poupem trabalho aos moderadores,

----------

